# New Data Shed Light On The Global Incidence Of Constipation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

New Data Shed Light On The Global Incidence Of ConstipationIngelheim, 23 May 2006 â€" New omnibus data from the largest global survey due to be published, conducted on the epidemiology of constipation, were presented today at the Digestive Disease Week congress in Los Angeles. The survey, sponsored by Boehringer Ingelheim, offers new insights into the incidence of constipation and shows that sufferers are not using the most effective treatments.The epidemiology survey, which explored duration and frequency of constipation in 13,879 participants from four continents, shows 12% of people worldwide suffer from self-defined constipation. This figure varies among different regions; people in the Americas and Asia Pacific suffer twice as much as their European counterparts, where the incidence of constipation is lowest (Americas and Asia Pacific mean 17.3% -v- European mean 8.75%).1The survey also highlights that a quarter of people suffering from constipation do nothing to alleviate their symptoms; they would rather wait in the hope that it may go away of its own accord. Professor Scarpignato, one of the lead authors of the survey, commented, â€œUnfounded concerns and misguided beliefs often prevent constipation sufferers from using the best available treatments, such as contact laxatives. If they did use a contact laxative, like DulcolaxÂ®, they would be selecting a safe and effective treatment, to relieve their condition.â€Of those constipation sufferers who treat their condition, less than a third of them actually use laxatives, despite the fact that a recently published review showed that laxatives are a safe and effective treatment.2 In Asia Pacific, which has one of the highest frequencies of constipation (17%), laxative use is lowest, with less than two in 10 sufferers treating symptoms effectively with a laxative. Even in the Americas, where laxative treatment is highest, still less than four in 10 sufferers use laxative treatments to alleviate their constipation.1Professor Wald, the lead author of the survey, stated, â€œSufferers continue to be highly influenced and misguided by myths surrounding constipation and it is critical to correct and overcome these mistaken beliefs. This survey reveals that on average, 40% of sufferers attempt to treat their constipation by changing their nutrition, despite extensive research showing that in fact diet and lifestyle are not necessarily to blame for the occurrence of constipation and increasing fluid and fibre intake will not definitely provide effective relief from the condition.â€Professor Wald continued, â€œThe new evidence from the survey has revealed that there is still a considerable unmet need in the treatment of constipation. It is our responsibility to make people aware of, and to offer, the best solutions for constipation, by publicising the facts and correcting these misunderstandings.â€DulcolaxÂ® (bisacodyl or sodium picosulphate), offers one such highly effective and safe solution. It is a widely available contact laxative licensed for the treatment of constipation and is commonly used by millions of people worldwide. The active ingredients in DulcolaxÂ® (bisacodyl or sodium picosulphate) act only where they are needed, in the colon,3-18 and stimulate the natural movements of the bowels to alleviate the symptoms of constipation. DulcolaxÂ® is clinically proven to be a safe16,17,19,20 and effective treatment for constipation20-23 even over the long-term.24The epidemiology survey has led to further investigations, specifically of frequent constipation sufferers (those who have suffered for at least two years and at least once every two to three months), which aims to provide a complete and full picture of this group. Results from this pioneering investigation are expected to be presented at the 14th United European Gastroenterology Week in Berlin, Germany from 21-25 October 2006.Boehringer IngelheimThe Boehringer Ingelheim group is one of the worldâ€™s 20 leading pharmaceutical companies. Headquartered in Ingelheim, Germany, it operates globally with 143 affiliates in 47 countries and almost 37,500 employees. Since it was founded in 1885, the family-owned company has been committed to researching, developing, manufacturing and marketing novel products of high therapeutic value for human and veterinary medicine.In 2005, Boehringer Ingelheim posted net sales of 9.5 billion euro while spending almost one fifth of net sales in its largest business segment Prescription Medicines on research and development.The Consumer Health Care business is one of the core businesses of the Boehringer Ingelheim Corporation and strives to serve customers worldwide with top-quality pharmaceuticals for self-medication and is widely known for its products such as: PharmatonÂ®, DulcolaxÂ®, BisolvonÂ®, MucosolvanÂ®, BuscopanÂ®, AntistaxÂ® and MucoanginÂ®.Boehringer Ingelheim Consumer Healthcare is ranked the 8th largest supplier of self-medication products. For more information, visit www.boehringer-ingelheim.comFor any further information, please contact:Ute E. SchmidtBoehringer Ingelheim GmbH,55216 Ingelheim, GermanyTel. + 49 (0) 6132 77 97296Fax + 49 (0) 6132 77 6601References1.	Wald A, Kamm MA, MÃ¼ller-Lissner SA, Scarpignato C, Marx W, Schuijt C. The BI Omnibus Study: An international survey of community prevalence of constipation and laxative use in adults. Digestive Disorders Week. 20-25 May 2006. Abstract T1255.2.	MÃ¼ller-Lissner SA, Kamm MA, Scarpignato C, Wald A. Myths and Misconceptions About Chronic Constipation. American Journal of Gastroenterology 2005;100(1):232-42. Review.3.	Fork F, Ekberg O, Nilsson G, et al. Colon cleansing regimens. A clinical study in 1200 patients. Gastrointestinal Radiology 1982;7:383-389. 4.	Present A, Jansson B, Burhenne H, et al. Evaluation of 12 colon-cleansing regimens with single-contrast barium enema. Seminars in Roentgenology 1982;139(5):855-860.5.	Desa-Souza J, Daftary S, Budwani K, et al. Clinical trial with Dulcolax suppositories. Journal of J J Group Hospitals and Grant Medical College 1961;6(4):301- 304. 6.	Brocklehurst J. Treatment of constipation and faecal incontinence in old people. Practitioner 1964;193:779-782. 7.	Smith J, Schwartz E. Evaluation of a new contact laxative, bisacodyl (Dulcolax), in obstetrics and gynaecology. Western Journal of Surgery, Obstetrics, and Gynecology 1964;72:177-180. 8.	Eid C, Martel W, Tupper C. The use of bisacodyl (Dulcolax) in preparation for barium enema examination. Journal - Michigan State Medical Society 1961;60:1546-1549. 9.	Sowerbutts J. Use of bisacodyl in preparation of the bowels for a barium enema. Gut 1960;1:175-177.10.	Fitzsimons P, Shorvon P, Frost R, et al. A Comparison of Golytely and Standard Preparation for Barium Enema. Canadian Association of Radiologists Journal 1987;38:109-112. 11.	Rings E, Mulder C, Tytgat G. The effect of bisacodyl on whole-gut irrigation in preparation for colonoscopy. Endoscopy 1989; 21(4):172-173.12.	Mundinger A, Dengel H, Leibersperger H. Comparative study of two regimens for preparation of the colon before a double-contrast study: Prepacol versus Recinal capsules with enema. Der Radiologe 1990;30(1):34- 38.13.	Mahieu P. Comparative evaluation of a new cleansing method of the colon before double-contrast barium enema: Routine colonic lavage is no longer required. Journal Belge de Radiologie 1989;72(6):475-479.14.	Burlefinger R, Ottenjann R. Short-lavage for whole-gut irrigation. Zeitschrift fÃ¼r Gastroenterologie 1991;29(8):404-405.15.	Brady C, DiPalma J, Beck D. Effect of Bisacodyl on Gut Lavage Cleansing for Colonoscopy. Annals of Clinical Research 1987;19:34-38. 16.	Vix J-M, Krakauer K, Reed V, et al: Comparative safety and efficacy of bisacodyl sugar-coated tables in the treatment of constipation. (data on file)17.	Kienzle-Horn S, von Behren V, Berger S et al. Comparative safety and efficacy of bisacodyl versus sodium picosulphate in the long-term treatment of chronic constipation. (data on file)18.	Voderholzer W, Morena M-A, Schindlbeck N, et al. The influence of bisacodyl on human colon motility in vitro. Gastroenterology 2000;118(4), Suppl 2, Part 1, A838.19.	IMS MIDAS/PADDS.20.	American Gastroenterological Association. American Gastroenterological Association Medical Position Statement: Guidelines on Constipation. Gastroenterology 2001;119:1761-1778.21.	Schiller LR. Review article: the therapy of constipation. Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics 2001;15:749-763.22.	MÃ¼ller-Lissner SA, Beil W et al. Modern therapy with Laxatives. Uni-Med Verlag, Bremen, 2001.23.	American Food and Drug Administration. Tentative monograph Part 334 - Laxative drug products for over-the-counter human use. Federal Register 1985;50(10):2151-2158.24.	Ruidisch M, Hutt H-J, Konig E. Long-term laxative treatment with bisacodyl. Ã„rztliche Forschung 1994;41:1-8.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm not surprised more people don't use laxatives such as ducolax regularly. I've always been told by drs that using them regularly is harmful and to be avoided. Is it only Ducolax that they are saying isn't harmful used regularly? If that's the case I am switching from Zelnorm which costs me 100.00/month for 30 pills to Ducolax which would probably run about 20.00/month or less.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Listening to a pharmaceutical extoll the virtues of its products is like listening to the fox that guards the hen house. In my experience, Dulcolax causes painful, uncoordinated spasms. If it works for you, I wish you the best.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Tiss:I'm not surprised more people don't use laxatives such as ducolax regularly. I've always been told by drs that using them regularly is harmful and to be avoided.


If you read the side of the box (ducolax & other similar products), it says to NOT use for more than a week unless prescribed by your physician. I'm of the same opinion as several others here - you can get dependent which can lead to more problems.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes that's what I've always heard about laxatives is the dependency issue which is why I've avoided them. I guess I don't understand Jeff's e-mail then. My understanding of that is that there is research that states it is safe to use.


----------

